# Some Days?



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Icy road this morning taking the 07 Silverado to get serviced. Going pretty slow. Curve+ice+ 24" Oak on edge of road. No more silverado?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

denick said:


> Icy road this morning taking the 07 Silverado to get serviced. Going pretty slow. Curve+ice+ 24" Oak on edge of road. No more silverado?


Sounds like you're ok Nick :thumbup:. Bennett's has plenty of trucks in their lot so there shouldn't be a problem in getting it replaced. :laughing: Plus thanks to Obama you get a rebate. :thumbsup:


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

look at the bright side..............





At least it happened on the way to get it serviced and not after. Think of all the money you saved.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

look at it this way nick...you're stimulating the economy! you'll either repair, or buy new, so GM will benefit...and hitting an oak...i would imagine you'll be going to the menswear store and investing in some new undies...garment workers benefit!!!:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

Thankfully it's just "no more silverado" and not "no more Denick!"


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Ditto's to all the above - you are OK, right?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

So Nick was it you driving the truck *very slow*, or one of your men driving *very slow*? :blink:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Yes it was me. Cuts on hands and top of head. Sore swollen knee. And a bad attitude.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

right rear fender and tailgate still look good!! glad to hear you're okay nick. yeah, that truck's a train wreck, time for a new one.


----------



## Poolman (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh man! Thank God that's all you hurt!:shutup:

Looks totaled to me. Where did it happen? 

Atleast it's only a truck. No one else was hurt?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

gotta ask...i assume the air bags went off. what kind of experience was that?


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Wow, glad your ok!


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Glad your OK. Damn them new trucks


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Very slow HUH? Glad you're ok Nick.:thumbup:



Well that's one way to get rid of the payment booklet. :shifty::w00t::shutup::laughing:


----------



## Al Taper (Jul 10, 2007)

Glad to hear your okay.. Sorry about your truck...


----------



## AutumnWood Inc. (Aug 17, 2007)

Thank God your ok........:thumbsup:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

I think I was doing 25 mph. 

Who knows the math of 7,000 lb truck hitting unmoving solid mass at 25 mph and decelerating in 0 seconds?

The airbag was quite the surprise. It happens awful quick. glad it was there.

Thanks guys!


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Ahhhhh, sure smacked it good didnt yah. At least your OK and ready to do battle with the next truck :blink:. That was 4X4 too wasnt it? The snow we got here was heavy wet stuff and turned to ice as soon as you spun or slid. Couldnt drive to fast on the nasty crap, even my D-max with 6k lbs in the rear and the blade on the front was sliding around.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the truck Nick, very happy that you are OK.


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

Glad you are okay Nick! I think they might be able to buff that out!


I guess no chat tonight?


----------



## tnmtn (Dec 15, 2006)

glad your ok, looks like a serious bump.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Wow, that is alot of damage for 25mph. At least you are ok.


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

Glad you're OK big D.


----------



## fhdesign (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow...I too am glad you're OK...good thing you were going slow.
Jon


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

damn nick glad your ok looks like a new dodge for you:whistling


----------



## HomeGuard (Dec 13, 2007)

i hate those suicidal trees that jump out in front of you. Glad youre ok


----------



## Poolman (Mar 20, 2007)

ctkiteboarding said:


> damn nick glad your ok looks like a new *dodge* for you:whistling


Ditto :w00t:


----------

